# Dodgy photos & Trojan Virus!



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

There have been at least a couple of posts in the last 2 days with a load of porno pics displayed in the post and certainly not suitable for work as I'd consider them as reasonably hardcore!

I know curiosity can be strong but I wouldn't advise clicking on anything in the posts; a Tojan virus will attempt to load onto your PC - it was detected by my software when I opened the page with the post in.

So be warned, no clicky clicky or it could mean a visit to the PC clinic!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thank you for bringing this up. While we are trying to proactively stop spam, and in this case porn, we cannot get everything. So please inform me, or one of the moderators ASAP of anything.

BR

Jae


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Saw this this morning when I checked my emails, thankfully before work. As somone else put thank fuk it wasnt at work :?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jae said:


> Thank you for bringing this up. While we are trying to proactively stop spam, and in this case porn, we cannot get everything. So please inform me, or one of the moderators ASAP of anything.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


Will do, if I see any I'll PM you a link to it.

Cheers,
Kev


----------

